# How to use Power Query to remove all rows where one field is null?



## jplank (Feb 4, 2020)

If I have a table with three columns (labelled Name, Date, Location) loaded into the Power Query Editor, is there a simple way that I can delete all rows where the location field is null?


----------



## sandy666 (Feb 4, 2020)

just filter Location by _null_


----------

